# "There is no pain or suffering worse than the detox from Heroin."



## UniGlocker (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope I don't get booted from the site for asking this, but here goes; why are there instructions, on a sticky, regarding the most sterile way to inject Heroin I.V. or other illicit substances that generally aren't found in the body-building world or in a body-builder's drug regimen?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 19, 2011)

That sticky talks about safe injecting techniques, it doesnt really have anything to do with aas. but you still need to follow what it says there only difference you are injecting aas IM.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 19, 2011)

There is no safe way to inject heroin... except in hemroids.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 17, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> There is no safe way to inject heroin... except in hemroids.



.22 filter worked just fine 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## cactus-pits (Jul 17, 2012)

it's just safe ways to inject anything...dum bass
inject drano if you want to son.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2012)

WTF is wrong with you? I never knew how many people did Heroin until I joined IM.  It's ridiculous scary.  This stupid thread needs to be closed.


----------



## CG (Jul 18, 2012)

Take that shit to erowid or sum10. 

I know. Afew people who have fucked with dope. I told them all I got a new phone and gave them the dea's # lol. Can't stand fucking dope feinds.

"Yo I got a flat tire in the hood, come by and spot me 20? I got all the cash I need for a tow, but I'm 20 short" or "yo I think I knocked this bitch up and can't tell my (girl\parents\wife), spot me 15 for a pregnancy test"


YEAH RIGHT


----------



## UA_Iron (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a big fan of letting people do whatever the F they want to themselves... but H, man? What path will that eventually lead down?


----------



## gamma (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Thresh (Jul 18, 2012)

UA_Iron said:


> I'm a big fan of letting people do whatever the F they want to themselves... but H, man? What path will that eventually lead down?



I played with H for 1 week and ODed. Not going to lie, absolutely fucking amazing. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## brundel (Jul 18, 2012)

You want to avoid IV drug use.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 18, 2012)

brundel said:


> You want to avoid IV drug use.



Agree. Lesson learned. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 18, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I played with H for 1 week and ODed. Not going to lie, absolutely fucking amazing.
> 
> 
> Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.



I had a run with H in the past too. Started as casual vicodin use, then casual oxy use, then daily oxy use, then dail H use. never shot though cuz Im terrified of injecting myself (also why Im always asking weird oral cycle questions)

But yea it kicked ass for a bit, then I realized my life was in shambles I had lost 50+ pounds, basically all the muscle I had killed myself to gain for football in HS. Ended up getting clean and then gained 50+ lbs of fat cuz I was depressed.

Im also part of a message forum of a notorious drug band, esp Heroin since the lead guitarist was an addict. And I have never seen so much talk about dope than I have on this forum, blows my mind.

At any rate, as long as you arent harming other people you can do what you want, but take it from an addict  (6 years clean but once an addict always an addict) you really, really dont wanna go down that road.

I agree, this thread, and ALL illicit drug threads (aside from AAS and BBing drugs) should be closed or kept to the anything goes forum.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 18, 2012)

I am not bashing an addict here, but, why would anyone put heroin in their veins, then call it amazing, that is just retarded.

 heroin addicts future: 

homeless
broke
hungry
half dead looking all the time
ugly as sin
screw everybody over, mostly family and friends
zero brains for making even the simplest decisions 
constant lying 
look twice their age almost immediately
existing for the next fix

The list probably goes on and on, why would anyone want to try this?? I am surprised at how many people on here have used this drug. 
to each his own, I guess...


----------



## Thresh (Jul 18, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> I am not bashing an addict here, but, why would anyone put heroin in their veins, then call it amazing, that is just retarded.
> 
> heroin addicts future:
> 
> ...



There is a reason people will destroy there lives to get more. I used it for 7 days then OD, and I can't fucking think about anything else. It only takes a few hits for someone to get a craving that can last for years....

It just that powerful. You would have to have used it to understand. Nothing can describe it. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 18, 2012)

think ill stick with tren


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 18, 2012)

Thresh said:


> There is a reason people will destroy there lives to get more. I used it for 7 days then OD, and I can't fucking think about anything else. It only takes a few hits for someone to get a craving that can last for years....
> 
> It just that powerful. You would have to have used it to understand. Nothing can describe it.
> 
> ...




bro, that is EVIL shit from the pit of hell, it steals your life, kills your mind and body and destroys anything that might be left. Glad you aren't using.

Despise the thing that destroys you, embrace the things that builds you up. Take these words of wisdom to heart, stop saying shit like you wrote^^^. All things start with a thought, then words, then actions, then habits, etc... you get the point.

Start speaking against it, or I guarantee you it will always be there in your mind and you'll use it again... don't be a statistic.


----------



## alertingthebros (Jul 18, 2012)

purchase peptide prolly think bout using heroin n meth in prison when he arrested http://i.imgur.com/LqVoE.jpg


----------



## squigader (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to suggest: don't do it you idiot. No one became physically and psychologically dependent, broke, homeless and blubbering from gear. Most heroin addicts on the other hand...


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 21, 2012)

IV drug use gets a bad wrap for some reason. It's the most efficient way to get a compound into your bloodstream and active in your body. I hardly ever have the extra income to use recreational drugs these days, but when I do, I usually just use the drug that's the most fun (heroin) and I use it via the most efficient route of administration (IV). I'm not homeless, not a felon, never stole a dime from anyone, and I've been using drugs for a decade.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 21, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> IV drug use gets a bad wrap for some reason. It's the most efficient way to get a compound into your bloodstream and active in your body. I hardly ever have the extra income to use recreational drugs these days, but when I do, I usually just use the drug that's the most fun (heroin) and I use it via the most efficient route of administration (IV). I'm not homeless, not a felon, never stole a dime from anyone, and I've been using drugs for a decade.



Sounds fun! ::


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## username13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thresh said:


> .22 filter worked just fine
> 
> 
> *Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.*





Thresh said:


> I played with H for 1 week and ODed. Not going to lie, absolutely fucking amazing.
> 
> 
> *Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.*





Thresh said:


> Agree. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> *Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.*





Thresh said:


> There is a reason people will destroy there lives to get more. I used it for 7 days then OD, and I can't fucking think about anything else. It only takes a few hits for someone to get a craving that can last for years....
> 
> It just that powerful. You would have to have used it to understand. Nothing can describe it.
> 
> ...





Thresh said:


> Sounds fun! ::
> 
> 
> *Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.*


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 21, 2012)

i was a IV heroin user for 1 year straight. Best High i ever encountered, it also cost me my family, my apartment, my job, the only girl i truly loved and my freedom all in one year, that was a long time ago, luckily i pickedup the pieces and things are much better.

Stay away my friend, and if your already using, please get help. i beg you as someone whos been down that road before. Its a nightmare


----------



## Intense (Jul 21, 2012)

H is for the weak, does it feel absolutely like the best thing in the world? yes for that moment. Definitely not worth it tho


----------



## Intense (Jul 21, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> IV drug use gets a bad wrap for some reason. It's the most efficient way to get a compound into your bloodstream and active in your body. I hardly ever have the extra income to use recreational drugs these days, but when I do, I usually just use the drug that's the most fun (heroin) and I use it via the most efficient route of administration (IV). I'm not homeless, not a felon, never stole a dime from anyone, and I've been using drugs for a decade.




Because needles are taboo unless administered by a doctor. But in reality it's generally safer than prescription pills when using proper precautions.


Just stay away from that garbage


----------



## unclem (Jul 21, 2012)

iam a RN/ addictions counselor, if your on this stuiff please go to tx and get off. your only going to get a bad bag one time and , bango your going to the big gym in the sky. i had three friends die and one almost from the same bundel of h and they died but one blew his head off in the bathroom from he couldnt take the withdrawls. so think as i use to be a pill and patch addict i know its tough. good luck to u guys that are suffering, i feel your pain.


----------



## unclem (Jul 21, 2012)

UniGlocker said:


> I hope I don't get booted from the site for asking this, but here goes; why are there instructions, on a sticky, regarding the most sterile way to inject Heroin I.V. or other illicit substances that generally aren't found in the body-building world or in a body-builder's drug regimen?



you would be surprised how many meth and crack addicts there are in the ifbb pro ranks. craig titus was one.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 22, 2012)

unclem said:


> iam a RN/ addictions counselor, if your on this stuiff please go to tx and get off. your only going to get a bad bag one time and , bango your going to the big gym in the sky. i had three friends die and one almost from the same bundel of h and they died but one blew his head off in the bathroom from he couldnt take the withdrawls. so think as i use to be a pill and patch addict i know its tough. good luck to u guys that are suffering, i feel your pain.



I overdosed about 10 days ago. Needed CPR and woke up in an ambulance. Believe me I'm done with the shit...


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

CalebRM said:


> H is for the weak, does it feel absolutely like the best thing in the world? yes for that moment. Definitely not worth it tho



Meth is a far safer drug to IV. Save the H Train for when you're fkd with cancer.


----------



## jimm (Jul 22, 2012)

any cock fo sale nuggaz?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2012)

jimm said:


> any heron fo sale nuggaz?



PM Azza


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 22, 2012)

Come on dude,,,, dont fuck around with that shit. You are on a bodybuilding website asking for instructions on how to kill yourself. I personaly think some of you guys need some help. I am not talking down to you. I just want you to get help. We are all family here but most of us want to better ourselves and our bodies. I know what we do is not always best for our bodies but damn bro, herion and shit??? 
Why in the world would someone ever consider using something like that.??? 

Dont kill yourself bro,  look around, they are people that care about you bro.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 23, 2012)

This thread makes me want to leave IM.  I feel like I'm spending my time at a fucking treatment facility.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 23, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> This thread makes me want to leave IM.  I feel like I'm spending my time at a fucking treatment facility.



No one is perfect man. We all make mistakes. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 23, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Come on dude,,,, dont fuck around with that shit. You are on a bodybuilding website asking for instructions on how to kill yourself. I personaly think some of you guys need some help. I am not talking down to you. I just want you to get help. We are all family here but most of us want to better ourselves and our bodies. I know what we do is not always best for our bodies but damn bro, herion and shit???
> Why in the world would someone ever consider using something like that.???
> 
> Dont kill yourself bro,  look around, they are people that care about you bro.



I have been seeking help, making sure my little run of fun doesn't turn into an addiction. 

Anyone with experience feel free to PM me. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## CG (Jul 23, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I have been seeking help, making sure my little run of fun doesn't turn into an addiction.
> 
> Anyone with experience feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...



 

Good to see you made it out ok. Stay strong brother.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> That sticky talks about safe injecting techniques, it doesnt really have anything to do with aas. but you still need to follow what it says there only difference you are injecting aas IM.



^^^this


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 23, 2012)

Thresh said:


> I have been seeking help, making sure my little run of fun doesn't turn into an addiction.
> 
> Anyone with experience feel free to PM me.
> 
> ...




Good deal bro.... Reach out to people who are going threw the same thing and help each other threw this.


----------



## owwwch (Jul 24, 2012)

h is great.. it helped me kick the crack habbit.. 

but srsly, i have never done either.. nor will I!!! f'k that


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> PM Azza




Man damn, you for real or what???? I see you are a mod and all that with all the damn stars and shit but really????? Come on dude.... damn.. Maybe this place is not what I thought it was.... If you are for real about hooking up people like that I am outta here. I'm sure you dont give a fuck neither will anyone else but Im gone bro.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 24, 2012)

one more thing, I dont know who* Azza* is but fuck him to!!! If he hooks people up with that shit than I hope that mother fucker gets busted and spends many years getting ass fucked!!!! 

I reported this thread a few days ago and nothing happened.... Fuck it..


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> WTF is wrong with you? I never knew how many people did Heroin until I joined IM.  It's ridiculous scary.  *This* *stupid thread needs to be closed.*



That was my gut reaction as well. Close or delete outright.

But I almost believe it's better to leave the thread here as there has been a majority of "Don't do it" type responses as well as responses from former users who are staying clean and sober.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaMgdlUcsko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1KdKEgvPrk


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> one more thing, I dont know who* Azza* is but fuck him to!!! If he hooks people up with that shit than I hope that mother fucker gets busted and spends many years getting ass fucked!!!!
> 
> I reported this thread a few days ago and nothing happened.... Fuck it..



I didn't see the reported thread, but - again - since the thread seems predominantly *anti*-heroin I'm not going to delete or close it. 
_
Prince, heavy?_

And theCaptn' was joking about azza.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 24, 2012)

Pork Chop, thank you for bringing this thread to my attention. I appreciate your concerns. Does it make any sense that I'd allow the thread to stand? Better to strongly *discourage *such drug use than to delete the thread, imo.


----------



## brundel (Jul 24, 2012)

I have done the detox a hundred times over.
I have done it in jail a half dozen times.

I would literally let someone shoot me in the arm with a gun if I could NOT experience that.
Once it has you....youll never be the same in your life ever.
Your brain chemistry changes.
The pain neurotransmission becomes weaker while the receptors become scarred from abuse.

Imagine being uncomfortable to some degree forever. Literally.
I am never ever 100% comfortable unless I take an opiate which I have not for 4 years.

You may think its a good time but its not. The high isnt even worth it. Its just an escape.
Deal with your problems and with the issues you have in your life instead of numbing them out. I wish I had.

There is not much regret in my life but this one thing I would take back 100 times over if I could.

Im pretty sure AAS killed me but If I could go back Id use em again.....shit Id do it today if I thought I could get away with it.

Not so with opiates. There is no good memory only pain, suffering, prisons, loss of all things good and a disconnection from God that leaves you feeling empty and without life.

There is no pain or suffering worse than the detox from Heroin.

Just leave it be. There are some things in life that look pretty or exciting from the outside but when you look inside they are very ugly.

This is one of em.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't buy into this "heroin is amazing" bullshit. I fucking hate people who romanticize the use of highly addictive drugs, because all it tells me is they didn't use them long enough to hit the wall and lose the capacity to even catch a buzz anymore. How many junkies need to repeat the old cliche, "I don't even get high anymore, I just feel normal" for you idiots to get the idea?

Morons. Fucking morons. And with the cartels battling it out at our border, and soldiers smoking opium over in Afghanistan, this problem is only going to get worse. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 25, 2012)

I've used heroin as stated before. Yes heroin is amazing and deadly, I have also said that. But I have also said I'm trying as hard as I can to stop using it. I Overdosed on my 8th day using it. I woke up in an ambulance and had no clue what happen. 

I've also used this thread and invited people to PM (I'm asking for help!!!!). So I don't see why this thread would be locked. And this have gotten worse for me as well, usage is up significantly. 

I do thank the two people that sent me PMs and offered help. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> Man damn, you for real or what???? I see you are a mod and all that with all the damn stars and shit but really????? Come on dude.... damn.. Maybe this place is not what I thought it was.... If you are for real about hooking up people like that I am outta here. I'm sure you dont give a fuck neither will anyone else but Im gone bro.



I believe this is a joke. If you hang out in the anything goes section then you know Azza and cap. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 25, 2012)

Like I said before. I want to get help to make sure my run of fun doesn't turn into an addiction. 


Currently using nothing. Trying to keep a clean path at the moment.


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Jul 25, 2012)

I was an addict for almost a decade. (although I never injected, was a smoker) It's only now, after 3 years of being clean that I'm beginning to really enjoy life again and I can honestly say that hitting the iron has been (aside from the birth of my son) one of the best things in terms of helping me stay away from that shit. I know this is an IV thread and people may say smokers don't get as addicted as mainliners but that's bullsh*t, smack is smack and whether you inject or chase the dragon the strength of the addiction is the same as the psychological component is the hardest part to break free from. 
I must say though that Brundel is spot on when he says it's hard to ever really feel comfortable once off, it's almost like constantly being irritated but with a dull pain that is ever present. 
Lifting brought me back to life, no joke. I was detoxing from methadone (which is by the way much worse than smack in terms of the physical withdrawal, it lasts much longer and is much more intense at times, physically, not mentally) and out of sheer irritation I decided to try to inflict some physical pain on myself to take my mind off the situation. After getting through that detox I continued on with the gym and my addiction changed from opiates to iron and I consider myself lucky to have found a way to change my mentality. As fake as that may sound it's the truth. I love where I am now and although to some extent I think I am addicted to test it's a far more productive life I am living now and I'm healthy, it's that simple.
I don't agree with anybody judging others due to their past addictions to substances that those doing the judging haven't battled with so go easy on the people here who have the balls to admit they have had problems. We all f*ck up somewhere, sometime in life and as cliche as this may sound it's not how you fall that matters it's how you get up. To those battling with any demons I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## thane22 (Jul 25, 2012)

UA_Iron said:


> I'm a big fan of letting people do whatever the F they want to themselves... but H, man? What path will that eventually lead down?


Exactly! 
Don't mess with H, and if you need help comming off and/or a crutch then look into "Kratom"


----------



## teezhay (Jul 25, 2012)

thane22 said:


> Exactly!
> Don't mess with H, and if you need help comming off and/or a crutch then look into "Kratom"



Lol, no don't look into kratom. Complete waste of time and money, and the last piece of advice you should be giving an addict is to self-medicate their self-medication. Go to a fucking doctor, he'll give you some Clonodine for your heart rate and "skin crawling" feeling, in addition to some other good stuff to get you through the first week or so. 

And most doctors are competent, too, so they won't judge you.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep this bullshit off the boards

Closed


----------

